# Cubase Double Notes Help...



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi can anyone explain to me why my Cubase (studio 4) is entering double notes in the key editor when I play a melody into the sequencer with my keyboard. What I mean is that, if I move a note (drag it with my mouse) to a different location, there is a 2nd note underneath it that needs to be moved as well. It's like 2 identical notes overlapped on top of each other. And when I delete a note I have to delete it twice because first when I click on the note (in the key editor) and hit delete, it deletes the top one only and then there's still a 2nd one behind it that I have to delete too. 
What is this weird bug/feature and how do I get rid of it can anyone tell me? :cry: 

Thanks


----------



## José Herring (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds like you have some midi loop going on that's feeding your sequencer twice. Without knowing your setup nobody will be able to help you. How are you getting in and out of your sequencer? Do you have "All midi" selected in your inspector for the midi tracks ect.... Are you using some sort of midi over Lan?


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 25, 2010)

josejherring @ Thu Mar 25 said:


> Sounds like you have some midi loop going on that's feeding your sequencer twice. Without knowing your setup nobody will be able to help you. How are you getting in and out of your sequencer? Do you have "All midi" selected in your inspector for the midi tracks ect.... Are you using some sort of midi over Lan?



hmmm YES! I am using VE PRO to sync my 2 computers....however I'm only recording on one track though...why is it recording 2 notes one on top of each other....? 

I'll check out the all midi thing you mentioned


----------



## PasiP (Mar 25, 2010)

Go to Device setup --> midi port setup and there unclick all unwanted midi devices from the "in all midi" section. Just leave your primary midi device there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## autopilot (Mar 25, 2010)

If not , your controller may be transmitting the same note on different channels (my Fatar does this sometimes).

Make sure your keyboard isn't "spilt" and just transmitting on one channel.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 26, 2010)

autopilot @ Fri Mar 26 said:


> If not , your controller may be transmitting the same note on different channels (my Fatar does this sometimes).
> 
> Make sure your keyboard isn't "spilt" and just transmitting on one channel.



That's what happens with my Keystation 88-it's very easy to have two zones recording without realizing it, it's just a button push. That would be my guess- you're recording twice from your controller.


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 26, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Fri Mar 26 said:


> autopilot @ Fri Mar 26 said:
> 
> 
> > If not , your controller may be transmitting the same note on different channels (my Fatar does this sometimes).
> ...



thanks guys this is very annoying. I did everything everyone suggested, device menus deactivated other midi, made sure 'midi all' in inspector is not checked off but rather my controller is selected. None of this helped. I am thinking it IS something with my keyboard sending two signals so perhaps it is something I'm accidentally pressing on it but what could it be...because this doesn't always happen so I'm at a loss...what could I accidentally press on my Casio WK-1630 that would make it do this??? Any ideas??

Thanks


----------



## autopilot (Mar 26, 2010)

Well - for a start check the event list of your midi - if your identical notes are of different channels then that'll be the culprit for sure.

But I reckon you'll need to hit the manual on your Casio and try and figure it out. (unless somone else here has one)


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 26, 2010)

Look for anything that says 'zones' or splits'. Make sure you're transmitting on only one zone or channel. Another possibility, make sure you're not in omni mode.


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 26, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Fri Mar 26 said:


> Look for anything that says 'zones' or splits'. Make sure you're transmitting on only one zone or channel. Another possibility, make sure you're not in omni mode.



Thank you all!!! With your help I can't believe I finally figured this crap out that's been plaguing me for a long time. NYC Composer you were close, it's a button on my crappy casio called "Layer" and when I accidentally have it switched on, it does that double note stuff. I never really minded it before too much other than it being an inconvenience but then I started noticing that on SOME notes that double layer b.s. makes the note sound different and phasey/bad...so I finally solved it. Phew thanks ya'll.

Now that I got all you Cubase experts in this thread with me I was wondering if you guys can answer something else for me.

Why is it that in the mixer view, some of the tracks can be controlled with the volume fader and some can't. For example my VSL stuff each individual instrument in the mixer can be controlled. When I slide the DB volume up and down it works. But let's take for example I loaded The Trumpet from samplemodeling into my Kontakt 4, and when I move the fader for The Trumpet inside the Mixer, the volume does not go down or up, it does NOTHING. I have to go over to the Kontakt 4 track of the mixer and move that fader up and down to affect it. However obviously I don't want to do that because I have OTHER things loaded into Kontakt 4 as well whose volume I don't want to change so that leaves me in a bind. Why is it that some instruments do this and some don't and how do I go around it?

Thanks!


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 26, 2010)

use multiple outputs in Kontakt. There's a little button on the right side of the Cubase instruments rack ( it's obscure) that allows you to see separate outputs in the Cubase mixer. You assign sounds to outputs in Kontakt, they show up that way in Cubase's mixer. That gives you separate channel strips to be able to change volumes or add separate effects.

I strongly suggest you join the Cubase.net forum. There are many helpful people there, along with the usual collection of buttheads. Be sure to join the PC or Mac forum depending on your platform. Good luck.


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 26, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Fri Mar 26 said:


> use multiple outputs in Kontakt. There's a little button on the right side of the Cubase instruments rack ( it's obscure) that allows you to see separate outputs in the Cubase mixer. You assign sounds to outputs in Kontakt, they show up that way in Cubase's mixer. That gives you separate channel strips to be able to change volumes or add separate effects.
> 
> I strongly suggest you join the Cubase.net forum. There are many helpful people there, along with the usual collection of buttheads. Be sure to join the PC or Mac forum depending on your platform. Good luck.



Thanks man I know what you're talking about and I did consider doing that but I didn't want each output to have its own reverb setup and all that, that's why I didn't do it but I think I just realized that you can use different outputs but still have the same channel reverb on the entire Kontakt instance for example.


----------

